
Ask HN: What's your goto for creating a REST API? - mdgrech23
It&#x27;s 2018, what&#x27;s your stack look like? Please include language, framework, database&#x2F;persistence, and how you deploy.
======
zmmmmm
My new favorite: Micronaut [1]. It's the first java based framework (though I
am using Groovy with it) that just "does what I want" with sensible defaults
for a modern REST based API: simple annotation based URI spec on methods with
bindings to arguments for parameters, and defaults to JSON responses with
encoding etc all built in. You can hook it to hibernate, GORM etc., but I just
use Groovy's built in Sql classes which essentially are as good as a
minimalistic ORM.

Very simple, no fuss, "just works" as advertised.

[1] [http://micronaut.io/](http://micronaut.io/)

------
AlexITC
After using quite a lot of frameworks in several languages, I ended up writing
my own micro-framework.

* Language: Scala

* Framework: playsonify [1] on top of play and lately, on top of akka-http (pre-release module [2]).

* Database: PostgreSQL when possible.

* Deployment: Ansible

[1]
[https://github.com/AlexITC/playsonify](https://github.com/AlexITC/playsonify)

[2]
[https://github.com/AlexITC/playsonify/tree/2.0.0-SNAPSHOT/pl...](https://github.com/AlexITC/playsonify/tree/2.0.0-SNAPSHOT/playsonify-
akka-http)

------
sh87
Over time I figured its smarter to avoid frameworks whenever possible.

* Backend is nodejs mostly (sometimes extends to express when needed)

* DB is usually SQLlite / hosted mongo

* UI is mostly in HTML/Vue/React in increasing order of complexity (latest stable versions)

Very smooth deploys on Heroku.

------
mindcrime
Groovy / Grails / JAX-RS + Postgresql, deployed on AWS using Ansible. But I'm
working on starting to containerize everything I do, and move to a Docker /
Kubernetes centric model.

------
Khelavaster
ASP.Net Web API with SQL Server, deployed with Visual Studio's one-click
publish to Azure, a hosted, Windows Server etc.

------
mikeluby
API Gateway, AWS Lambda (python), Dynamodb, and rolled my own deployment
pipeline

~~~
mdgrech23
Nice, do you have any concerns about vendor lock in?

~~~
mikeluby
The thought is there but the functions are implemented with a layer of
abstraction that wouldn't make it hard to move to another vendor

------
lettergram
Rails, it's easy, always works, takes a couple hours to setup what I need.

~~~
mdgrech23
Cool, how do you deploy it?

~~~
lettergram
You can use elastic beanstalk (puma + nginx), Heroku, countless other ways.
Docker container, nginx, on a server, etc.

------
cascala
Java Spring Mongo Proprietary deployment

~~~
mdgrech23
Nice, which version of Java?

------
irshadc
Jhipster(spring boot) + swagger

